# Turbovital IGF



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Anyone used this stuff? I got 25 x 100mcg bottles thru doing EOD..


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

yeh im on it now

how much mcg you using eod?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

im not sure whether this made me ill


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

zainasaurus said:


> yeh im on it now
> 
> how much mcg you using eod?


100mcg EOD. dont think its any better than any other igf tbh


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

its best imo used around training so if you were training eod this would be a good protocol

i got on very well with it and a few others i know seemed to really feel the difference

igf1 is igf1 so if you got 2 thats good there wouldnt be much diffrence, but ill stick my neck out and say i personally got on better with this than any other igf1, not sure why


----------



## bigrich81 (Jun 7, 2009)

hi, i just got 1000mcg of igf blank bottles gen labs and wandered about any poss info on it all guys? many thanks, first time on here too


----------

